# Do I fish east or west?



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I plan to head out Saturday night for the first Ohio River trip for me in a while. I don't know if I want to go east or west this time. I'm thinking east as I haven't fished over that way in a while. I may launch at Woodland Mound or someplace like that, maybe even Schmidt but I hate wasting $10 there. 

I've been to Tanners a couple times this year and am getting tired of the same spots- I want to see something new for a change. 

Anything happening anywhere special?

UFM82


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

UFM, We've been getting into some nice flatty's in the New Richmond/Moscow area. Not sure what you're targeting but the flatty's have been taking live 'gills.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Go east young man, more fish for me  Heck it's just Craig, doesn't really matter does it?  

Sliprig


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

You cut me sliprig, cut me deep. Why you gotta be like that??? LOL

You're probably right- anywhere I go the fish are safe anyway. We all know that. 

Someday, that might change. But I'm not holding my breath... I am king of :S :S :S 

Wish me luck. 

UFM82


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Craig cant help yea ive been fishing the saylor park area and its been rough ie fish, bait, . 

One night you get 3 or 4 then nothing the next few times, besides if you launch at catalina you get the thrill of the polution from the old monsanto plant and i mean it stinks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I say West


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

All in fun, good luck.

Slip


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Stephanie and Josh and I went out of riverside on Saturday and went up town and did some fishing. It was a nice surprise that there was no one to take any money at the ramp. We only boated one fish. We fished from 5:30 till about 10:30pm. Had just a few bites and only the one hookup. At least it was a 21.1lb flathead. Josh was just loving it. I got a real good picture of him and me with the fish I will try to get it on soon.


Larry


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I couldn't get him to hold it by his self but hey he is only 3 and that fish was a third of his size. He did pretty good for his first river trip with Mom and Dad. Now if the fish would have cooperated more.


Larry


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

UFM,

See my post, screwed up and hit the "new thread" button instead of "post reply"


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job Larry


----------

